# Striper or Hybryd



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Caught 4 of these this evening all about 18 to 20 inches,was wondering if this is stripers or hybryds


----------



## splitcoasts (Jul 13, 2011)

Hybrid for sure. You can tell by the small "breaks" or irregularites in the black lines. A striper will have all continuous strait lines from behind the gills to the tail.

Those hybrids sure are fun though aren't they.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Dude. Very nice. You out again? Are you fishing same area? Whatcha catch them on?


----------



## Spectre Gunner (Sep 6, 2010)

x2 on hybrid


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

azevedo16 said:


> Caught 4 of these this evening all about 18 to 20 inches,was wondering if this is stripers or hybryds


 
What river system were they captured from ?


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Very nice work sir!!


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Caught them on a skitterwalk,Chaps I was pretty close to where we were this morning. Blackwater ,flounder1156


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

Body is deeper than a striper of that size too. Looks like a hybrid to me.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

hybrid...broken lines give it away.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Yep hybrid


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

Azevedo16..... I suspected that the fish in the photo is a striped bass,just wanted to make sure....thus the question on what river system caught from!
It ( pic of fish) does have broken lines which are a characteristic to identify hybrid striped bass from striped bass. The break in the stripes it is not a definitive key for identification though. The fish in the photo does not have the yellowish tint typical of hybrids or the sharp drop from the front dorsal fin towards the fishes mouth which are key characteristics for the hybrids.The yellowish tint comes from the white bass which is crossed to make the two types of hybrids. Also the fish is more rounded than flat which is another identification key for striped bass. However in my 29 years exp. working with both S/B and hybrid S/B if these fish were caught on Blackwater River ...they are most likely striped bass! We stock these fish (striped bass) as fingerlings( apprx. 100,000 ) annually in the Blackwater River/ Yellow River systems. Did not mean to write you a book on this thread ....also the striped bass has an 18" min. lenght limit and a 3 fish per person bag limit. We are currently spawning our hybrid striped bass at the Blackwater Fisheries Center in Holt. We are holding just over 1,000,000- 3 day old sunshine bass fry in aquariums at the facility. We will start our striped bass production sometime in mid March ...hope all this clears the water for you! Glad you enjoy these fish ......if you get a chance shoot an e-mail to the FWC folks in Tallahassee..... Division of Freshwater Fisheries Mgt....John Fury @ My FWC.com/ or director... Tom Champeau @ My FWC .com! Enlighten these guys on your fishing experience! Bill A.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Its a striper, even stripers have broken lines from time to time hybrids are much deeper bodied


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Flounder1156, Thank you for the knowledge. Is the Fisheries open to the general public? Where Im from theres a steelhead hatchery in which I use to visit alot. Not to deter the original thread Ace but after reading this thread would the following picture be stripers or hyrids???


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

Thats why they are included in the same limit in most states.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

tips n tails said:


> Flounder1156, Thank you for the knowledge. Is the Fisheries open to the general public? Where Im from theres a steelhead hatchery in which I use to visit alot. Not to deter the original thread Ace but after reading this thread would the following picture be stripers or hyrids???


Those would be stripes.


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

tips n tails.....yes the hatchery is open to the public from 8am -4pm you can call at 850-957-6177 to see whats happening or stop in ! We are located 4.5 miles from hwy 90/hwy189 Holt exit#45 off I-10.
The pics of fish are hard to say which species .....see we get stumped sometimes....were these fish more rounded ,like a football? Or did they look flattened? Were they caught from area rivers ..if so which system? How big are these fish.....length and or lbs. Sometimes you actually have to observe the fish ....but my guess w/o seeing the fish are striped bass. Notice the bluesteel color on the fishes cheeks and dorsal area which is typical of striped bass. Hybrids are more yellow gold colored! I'm going to try an post a picture of a 11.25 lb hybrid striped bass i caught on the Escambia River 3 years ago. I will post some recent pictures of striped bass we have at the hatchery tommorrow morning and you can see the difference ...again sometimes we have to see the fish and use all the key identifying traits to make a positive id .....and a few times I have gotten it wrong too .......... Bill A.


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

minkmaster said:


> Thats why they are included in the same limit in most states.


 
Minkmaster you are sort of correct on the bag limits ....but let me explain! The current FWC regs on hybrids and stripers are confusing to some anglers in that it states that 20 hybrids no size limit.......remember we are west of the Suwannnee River and you can only legally possess 3 striped bass with a min. size limit of 18",so total per angler is 20 hybrids with no striped bass or 3 striped bass and 17 hybrids ....this is an aggregate bag limit....confused yet???? LOL


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

here you go dad


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

Azevedo,Tipsntails all other anglers....Kingling"s post above is a 11.25 lb hybrid striped bass I caught on the Escambia River. Notice the yellowish tint and the flattened body shape. Striped bass will be more rounded and have a blue silver tint. Hope this helps with the fish i.d.! Now go out and get after these sportfish and post more pitures.........!


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

Azevedo
tips n tails 
all other anglers 
Picture above ...thanks Kingling:notworthy:....is a 11.25lb hybrid striped bass taken from the Escambia River. 
The hybrid has a flatten body shape and a yellowish tint. Striped Bass are more rounded and blue/silver tint. Lines or stripes can be broken on both but typically are not broken on the striped bass. Hope this helps .....good luck and go get these sportfish ....post more pictures!:thumbup:


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

Opps...Sorry for the double post


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

In most areas I fish which are the inland bodies of water of Kentucky, Illinois, Ohio, Arkansas, and Missouri it reads that we can keep whatever our limit is in sea bass (i.e. whites, hybrids, and stripers) but only 3 or 4 can be over 18 inches. This is an attempt to have you only keep 3 or 4 hybrid and/ or striped bass. I catch alot of stripers up here in the summer. If anyone ever wants to catch some 10-30 pound stripers come to Norfolk Lake in northern Arkansas and look up Bink's Guide Service. The man is a wealth of fishing knowledge and taught me how to target them suspended in deep water.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

> If anyone ever wants to catch some 10-30 pound stripers come to Norfolk Lake in northern Arkansas and look up Bink's Guide Service.


I'll save the gas money. I've seen a 40+lber pulled out of Lake Martin along with a state record (at the time) 19 lb. hybrid on the same trip. You can regularly catch 20+ lbers there. That doesn't even include going to Smith Lake in North Alabama. Same thing there. Deeper water, so you can hook up the downrigger and go to town.


----------



## Spectre Gunner (Sep 6, 2010)

Lots of good info on the fish. Thanks flounder.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I agree with Cathunter, that's a true striper and I'm willing to bet that any fisheries biologist would agree. Broken lines are not enough to determine whether it's a hybrid. You can look at plenty of photos of wild stripers from the NE coast and you will find ample pics of them with broken lines. The body depth is extremely different, not just slightly. The fish in your pic is not much deeper tin body than most typical stripers, just look at the pics of the hybrids someone posted above. There's no question about them.

Striped Bass


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

http://www.aqueductfishing.zoomshare.com/files/Identification_Of_Stripers_and_Hybrid0001.jpg

i vote striper


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

MrFish said:


> I'll save the gas money. I've seen a 40+lber pulled out of Lake Martin along with a state record (at the time) 19 lb. hybrid on the same trip. You can regularly catch 20+ lbers there. That doesn't even include going to Smith Lake in North Alabama. Same thing there. Deeper water, so you can hook up the downrigger and go to town.



Yeah, well what I have seen and what is consistent are definitely two different things. I wasn't saying y'all didn't have fish. I was saying that Ozark Mountain Lakes was a neat way to catch them on light tackle deep water spooning. Its a blast. Not only that but the walleye and smallmouth are not bad there either.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

The original poster has a striper, NOT a hybrid. Hybrids always have either a yellowish/greenish tint, or massive broken lines. Since the lines were small notches, they could have been scars caused by another fish or something else.

THIS is a hybrid, notice the lines are broken up all over, not just one or two small breaks like the originally posted fish. The original posted fish was slender, this hybrid below is chunky like a normal white or largemouth bass: 









Notice White and Hybrids are chunky, Stripers are slender:


----------

